# Scared kittens at breeder's home



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello. Over the weekend I went to see some Scottish Fold kittens at a breeder's home. When I arrived, the kittens ran away and hid under couches and behind other furniture. The breeder told me it was because they did not know me. 

I gently picked a few of them up to examine their eyes, ears, feet, and fur to make sure they were healthy. After a moment, they would start squirming and trying to get away. 

Is this common behavior for kittens when they meet strangers? Do they usually grow out of it? Thanks in advance for your help. 

- Tripel


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heck, my adult cats still do that! Perfectly normal behavior. :grin:


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Could just be she doesn't have many visitors. Sounds like the kittens all settled and came out to see you, which is completely normal.

By the time they're 12 weeks and ready to go home they are usually much more confident. All kittens will squirm after a short time of being examined, especially by a stranger, kittens are full of beans and have far more important things to do than be examined by someone.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Could just be she doesn't have many visitors. Sounds like the kittens all settled and came out to see you, which is completely normal.
> 
> By the time they're 12 weeks and ready to go home they are usually much more confident. All kittens will squirm after a short time of being examined, especially by a stranger, kittens are full of beans and have far more important things to do than be examined by someone.


They will have plenty of time to do "important things". I don't think a five minute check up is going to hurt. You better believe I will examine a kitten before purchasing one. They are expensive, and I don't want to be stuck with veterinarian bills for an unhealthy pet. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Heck, my adult cats still do that! Perfectly normal behavior. :grin:


Do they do it with strangers or with you sometimes? I've heard horror stories about people buying a cat which will hide under their couch for a week. Unfortunately, the new owner ends up returning the cat.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Tripel said:


> They will have plenty of time to do "important things". I don't think a five minute check up is going to hurt. You better believe I will examine a kitten before purchasing one. They are expensive, and I don't want to be stuck with veterinarian bills for an unhealthy pet. Thanks for your input.


Excuse me, I was just explaining to you that kittens do not like to be held and restrained despite what you, a complete stranger, want to do

You can easily tell if the kittens are well by playing and interacting, letting them climb on you and play, not even my vets bother trying to hold litters for 5 minutes - an eternity to a bundle of energy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tripel said:


> They will have plenty of time to do "important things". I don't think a five minute check up is going to hurt. You better believe I will examine a kitten before purchasing one. They are expensive, and I don't want to be stuck with veterinarian bills for an unhealthy pet. Thanks for your input.


Chill, dude. Spotty is a breeder who is explaining kitten behavior to you. You know that their "important things" can wait and that a five minute check up "is not going to hurt" but they don't know it. They are toddlers and have you ever tried to focus a human toddler's attention for 5 minutes?

To be perfectly honest as a breeder if you had that impatient and snarky attitude, I wouldn't sell you a kitten. I would question how patient you would be and BOY do they require patience.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Tripel said:


> Do they do it with strangers or with you sometimes? I've heard horror stories about people buying a cat which will hide under their couch for a week. Unfortunately, the new owner ends up returning the cat.


Both of my boys found hidey holes when they first came home, and mostly stayed planted there until they felt confident enough. ( returning a cat after a week shows that people didnt give him or her enough time to adjust. Especially with a kitten who has been plucked from his mama and litter and taken to a new home.) Winston generally has to know everything and will only keep distance from visitors long enough to determine how to go about investigating. Archie on the other hand waits for Winston to investigate and give the all clear. On a normal day both are all over the place playing and following me around. 

If the kittens were terrified and clearly in distress thats one thing. Uncertainty about a stranger is normal. If they are otherwise healthy ( and to really determine that youll need to go right to the vet after purchase. Most reputable breeders request this and will work with you if there are problems found) youll just have to be patient as your new baby comes into his own.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

MowMow said:


> To be perfectly honest as a breeder if you had that impatient and snarky attitude, I wouldn't sell you a kitten.


Thank you, and I thought the same thing 


Also, many breeders offer a health guarantee and depending where you live 4-6 weeks free insurance for extra peace of mind.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

This is not normal behaviour _for well socialized kittens._ Kittens should be gently handled several times a day from birth, and played with by not only the breeder but other members of the family or friends/neighbors/children. Most kittens can be taught to be quiet and still in your hands with proper training. Rather than running away they should be eager to play with a visitor with cat toys, and be comfortable being picked up for a brief period of time without squirming. Another reason for shyness could be if the kittens were raised away from the family areas (such as in a basement) so was not used to the activity and bustle of a normal household. If the breeder has a full time job outside job, s/he would have little time to spend with them and get household duties done which would also socially deprive the kittens. There could also be a genetic reason for their shyness. If the momcat or stud or other related adults are not outgoing and don't want to be handled, it could be genetic. As a former longtime breeder, I would be very hesitant to buy a kitten from this particular breeder. As you say a purebred cat is a big investment and you can do better. Scottish Folds are generally quite outgoing and amenable to being handled.

http://fanciers.com/breed-faqs/scottish-fold-faq.html


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

mainecoonmama said:


> Both of my boys found hidey holes when they first came home, and mostly stayed planted there until they felt confident enough. ( returning a cat after a week shows that people didnt give him or her enough time to adjust. Especially with a kitten who has been plucked from his mama and litter and taken to a new home.) Winston generally has to know everything and will only keep distance from visitors long enough to determine how to go about investigating. Archie on the other hand waits for Winston to investigate and give the all clear. On a normal day both are all over the place playing and following me around.
> 
> If the kittens were terrified and clearly in distress thats one thing. Uncertainty about a stranger is normal. If they are otherwise healthy ( and to really determine that youll need to go right to the vet after purchase. Most reputable breeders request this and will work with you if there are problems found) youll just have to be patient as your new baby comes into his own.


Thanks for the advice mainecoonmama. I just wanted to confirm that the behavior that I saw was normal. Based on your experience, it sounds like that is the case. I'm happy to hear your two boys eventually settled down and warmed up to you. I'll see you around the boards.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

catloverami said:


> This is not normal behaviour _for well socialized kittens._ Kittens should be gently handled several times a day from birth, and played with by not only the breeder but other members of the family or friends/neighbors/children. Most kittens can be taught to be quiet and still in your hands with proper training. Rather than running away they should be eager to play with a visitor with cat toys, and be comfortable being picked up for a brief period of time without squirming. Another reason for shyness could be if the kittens were raised away from the family areas (such as in a basement) so was not used to the activity and bustle of a normal household. If the breeder has a full time job outside job, s/he would have little time to spend with them and get household duties done which would also socially deprive the kittens. There could also be a genetic reason for their shyness. If the momcat or stud or other related adults are not outgoing and don't want to be handled, it could be genetic. As a former longtime breeder, I would be very hesitant to buy a kitten from this particular breeder. As you say a purebred cat is a big investment and you can do better. Scottish Folds are generally quite outgoing and amenable to being handled.
> 
> http://fanciers.com/breed-faqs/scottish-fold-faq.html


Hello, catloverami. The breeder that I went to is an elderly woman. She has a bad hip and suffers from arthritis, so she is home most of the day. Therefore, I don't think the kittens lacked any socialization from her. I saw a youtube clip of a man playing with a 2 week old stray. It did not mind being stroked and petted, but when he picked it up, it would start screaming and flailing its arms and legs. 

Since this will be about a 15 year commitment, I'm really concerned about my future pet's personality. I don't want an introvert that does nothing but sit around, hides, eats, and sleeps. That's no way to show gratitude to someone that is feeding it, keeping it safe, and giving it a home. I prefer a pet that is interactive and playful. 

It doesn't look like I will buy a kitten from this particular breeder. I've found another one that I am interacting with now. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree with catloverami that kittens should be better socialized than what you're describing. But...even the most well socialized kittens still may hide when brought home. It's a big change to be taken from their home, momma and littermates. Holly was extremely outgoing at the breeder's home, but when she got here she hid under the bed for two days when I wasn't in the room...she was fine when I was there, but didn't like to be alone. 



Tripel said:


> Since this will be about a 15 year commitment, I'm really concerned about my future pet's personality. I don't want an introvert that does nothing but sit around, hides, eats, and sleeps. That's no way to show gratitude to someone that is feeding it, keeping it safe, and giving it a home. I prefer a pet that is interactive and playful.


When you get a kitten, there is no guarantee that it's kitten personality will be the same as an adult. If you want a predictable personality get an adult that exhibits the traits you want. BTW....past the age of 2 or 3 the vast majority of cats spend their life sitting around, sleeping and eating. And if you want gratitude, a cat isn't for you. It doesn't sound like you have much cat experience and have some expectations that aren't in line with a typical cat. You might want to re-think this...


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tripel said:


> That's no way to show gratitude to someone that is feeding it, keeping it safe, and giving it a home. I prefer a pet that is interactive and playful.


sounds like you want a dog


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> I agree with catloverami that kittens should be better socialized than what you're describing. But...even the most well socialized kittens still may hide when brought home. It's a big change to be taken from their home, momma and littermates. Holly was extremely outgoing at the breeder's home, but when she got here she hid under the bed for two days when I wasn't in the room...she was fine when I was there, but didn't like to be alone.
> 
> 
> 
> When you get a kitten, there is no guarantee that it's kitten personality will be the same as an adult. If you want a predictable personality get an adult that exhibits the traits you want. BTW....past the age of 2 or 3 the vast majority of cats spend their life sitting around, sleeping and eating. And if you want gratitude, a cat isn't for you. It doesn't sound like you have much cat experience and have some expectations that aren't in line with a typical cat. You might want to re-think this...


I don't have a lot of experience. That is why I am researching and asking questions. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

shan841 said:


> sounds like you want a dog


lol. I did, but they aren't allowed in my apartment building, so I started researching cats.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tripel said:


> lol. I did, but they aren't allowed in my apartment building, so I started researching cats.


now it all makes sense....i'm glad you are doing your research beforehand. I also agree with doodlebug that if you are looking for certain behavioral traits and adult would better suit your needs. 

I recently had 4 foster kittens in my care, and 3 of them went to their forever home on monday. The fourth was looked over because she is shy(her name is honey). I had those kittens from when they were 10 days old, and handled them daily. My fiance interacted with them frequently and I had quite a few friends who came over and played with them as well. They all recieved the same care/socialization, yet only one is extremely shy to newcomers. The other 3 ran to the door when someone new came in. 

The adopters that met her got the impression that Honey was not playful or cuddly, when it could not be further from the truth. Honey has even surprised me, because just in the 2 days that her siblings have been gone she has become more cuddly with me. SHe has never been shy around me, but previously she was kind of independent. Now she follows me around and has become much more brave. 

My point here, is that you just cannot meet a kitten and tell what their personality is going to be like as an adult.

My advice- contact a rescue and tell them what you are looking for. They will most likely have an adult cat in a foster home that will suit your needs.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Tripel, some breeds of cat are pretty reliably playful and interactive.

The breeds like that that I am personally familiar with are Siamese and Cornish Rex. I am sure there are many others....Burmese come to mind immediately.

Some people find these breeds TOO interactive. Personally I adore them.

I am not quite sure what kind of cat you have looked at so far?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Cats are all different. If having a cat who loves everyone indiscriminately is a must for you, I recommend adopting an adult cat who is already like that. A kitten may or may not end up like that no matter what you do. I have had super social cats, those who loved only me, and those who loved me but weren't much into anyone petting them. That includes those raised from kittens--all very different!

My mother and her partner have 2 ragdolls--from the same breeder, same LITTER. Both had IDENTICAL upbringings. Both are lovely cats, but while Simi is a total lovebug w/ everyone indiscriminately, it takes Yoho a long time to warm up to strangers. I see him once a year and we start from scratch every time LOL! They are just very different people, and that's OK!

It is really quite difficult to accuately temperament test kittens. So those adopting kittens should be prepared to accept the kitty they end up with. If it's imperative to have a particular personality, adopting an adult cat is the only way to be 100% sure that you will get what you want.

And I agree re: the kittens. No baby kitten wants to sit still for longer than a few moments! They may have to for your "examination," but don't expect them to like it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Good luck getting any sort of gratitude from a cat. MowMow is a giant love bug mush faced mama's boy but there is NO obvious gratitude in his entire fuzzy body. Just a cat-ittude.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

shan841 said:


> now it all makes sense....i'm glad you are doing your research beforehand. I also agree with doodlebug that if you are looking for certain behavioral traits and adult would better suit your needs.
> 
> I recently had 4 foster kittens in my care, and 3 of them went to their forever home on monday. The fourth was looked over because she is shy(her name is honey). I had those kittens from when they were 10 days old, and handled them daily. My fiance interacted with them frequently and I had quite a few friends who came over and played with them as well. They all recieved the same care/socialization, yet only one is extremely shy to newcomers. The other 3 ran to the door when someone new came in.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful post, sha841. I don't think I want to gamble, so it looks like I'll be looking for an older cat.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> BTW....past the age of 2 or 3 the vast majority of cats spend their life sitting around, sleeping and eating.


Ugh. Then why do people find most of them so appealing? Before I started my research, I always found house cats to be lazy, fearful, and vain creatures. That just aggravated me considering how many homeless cats are out there and how many are euthanized at shelters every year. 

I volunteered at a shelter over the weekend and a big yellow cat jumped in my lap and started licking the front of my shirt and nuzzling me for several minutes. The manager literally had to pull the cat off me. That's what kind of personality I'm looking for.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tripel said:


> The manager literally had to pull the cat off me. That's what kind of personality I'm looking for.


Then why didn't you adopt that cat?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Ugh. Then why do people find most of them so appealing? Before I started my research, I always found house cats to be lazy, fearful, and vain creatures. That just aggravated me considering how many homeless cats are out there and how many are euthanized at shelters every year.


"Ugh?"


----------



## Lynxy (Aug 6, 2012)

shan841 said:


> sounds like you want a dog


Ha! I was just about to add to this thread with something very similar...

It sounds like the OP is wanting to get a cat to try and make up for the fact they can't have a dog... They are completely different animals. Feel there is going to be some disappointment in store here! 

You don't get a cat because you can't have a dog, you get a cat because you want a cat.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Ugh. Then why do people find most of them so appealing? Before I started my research, I always found house cats to be lazy, fearful, and vain creatures. That just aggravated me considering how many homeless cats are out there and how many are euthanized at shelters every year.
> 
> I volunteered at a shelter over the weekend and a big yellow cat jumped in my lap and started licking the front of my shirt and nuzzling me for several minutes. The manager literally had to pull the cat off me. That's what kind of personality I'm looking for.


Um . . . you may not want a cat. First, people like cats for many reasons, but no one stays playful their entire lives. Cats settle down and chill out as they get older. That doesn't mean that a cat who is into people won't always be into people--he will! And since he'll sleep all day when you're at work, he'll be ready to interact w/ you when he gets home.

But cats are not dogs--they aren't doing stuff "just cuz" they think you want them to do it. They have not been selectively bred for that. Cats are their own people, and folks who like cats APPRECIATE this about them. If you can't appreciate that, don't get a cat.

The cat at the shelter was probably desperate. Yes, he was probably a sweet cat and a lap cat and that would continue. But pretty obviously no animal behaves in a real home the way he behaves in a shelter, where he is under considerable stress and not receiving much in the way of individual attention.

It really seems to me that you have unreasonable expectations that no animal could hope to meet--for that reason, I would not recommend that you get a cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you should go back and see if the "big yellow cat" still likes you as much as the first time you saw him. Cats really do pick their owner, and when you get one like that you usually will have a strong bond with it. 

If you're looking for a particular breed that is interactive and playful, usually the more "oriental" breeds are such as Abys, Burmese, Orientals, Siamese, Devon & Cornish Rexes (tho Devons are less so than Cornish) are all more active than Persians. A "retired show cat" with titles is usually very outgoing and used to having lots of handling and grooming, and make very nice pets, and are less than you'd pay for a kitten.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tripel said:


> Ugh. Then why do people find most of them so appealing? Before I started my research, I always found house cats to be lazy, fearful, and vain creatures. That just aggravated me considering how many homeless cats are out there and how many are euthanized at shelters every year.


So you are expecting cats to feel human emotions..?




You should probably not get a cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have another question. Say you adopt said cat and live together for a little while and suddenly you move to a place that allows a dog? Will the cat get to stay or are you going to replace it with a dog? Cats can often live longer than dogs, this is a 12-20 year commitment. Are you willing to stick it out that long?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

We all need to remember that, relatively speaking, cats seem to have retained their wild roots. They're not driven to please like a dog might be, they may be more seclusive and may not seem to need our companionship as much. Yes they show affection but they don't thrive on it as much as dogs.

I got lucky with my Toby. He loves to play like a black lab. Always willing any time I start. Follows me around the house, lets me fuss with him, and even if he squirms away he still hangs around me and loves the attention. Lets me pick him up and rough him around and may walk away, but I can always get him back with a wand toy. BUT, he almost never sits, lays, or sleeps with me though he does like being in the same room around me.

He is what he is - a cat that still has his wild and independent nature. They're skittish around simple things like a garage door opening or the dishwasher starting

I know many of us have very social cats that are not like I described above. Please, these are all only generalizations of the animal and how they will never (in our lifetime) have the domestication or temperament that our dogs do.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Even if the kitty at the shelter is a love bug he will probably still sleep all day. 

It seems like you are looking for a dog (which you confirmed) and it seems like you will probably be unhappy with your cat most of the time. I would recommend waiting until you can get a dog.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with many of the other posters, it sounds like you want a cat that behaves like a dog. That isn't going to happen. We have 4 and they sleep a lot of the time, come to us and give us loving on their terms. Give us gratitude? Ha! We are lucky to have them and that is their attitude! Cats are so totally different from dogs and that I think is one of the reasons that we personally have cats! Dogs have been domesticated for a lot longer than cats and cats really do have attitudes! We have one "Floyd" that I will pick up to give lovin' to and he puts out his feet and pushes against me, no Mom, don't hold me, let me down! But he gets in my lap and sleeps. 
I really think from everything you have said that you would be better off (and so would any cat that you had) if you waited and got a dog.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I disagree that cats don't show gratitude--but they don't do it the way we do, or the way dogs do. But generally speaking, you can't expect gratitude w/ a kitten adopted from a breeder's--what does he have to be grateful for, given that he was born w/ a silver spoon in his mouth? Even my kitten Jonah, rescued out of the street at 3-4 weeks, has no memory of Bad Stuff and thinks the sun shines outta his butt (oh wait, that's b/c it DOES! ). 

My kitties rescued as adults clearly realize the difference. Even my former barn cats, who were very well taken care of when they lived outdoors (neutered, vaccinated, fed high quality canned food) have seemed ridiculously happy and grateful now that they live inside. Erik, who seemed feral for the 6 years he lived outside on my farm, is now letting me pet him, asking for attention, and has even once crawled into my lap! To me, that's gratitude.

I don't need my animals to act grateful, nor do I seek it out. Honestly, I feel a little bit sad when they act grateful, b/c it means that they had a hard time in the past and I wish that were not the case. Jonah's complete and total belief that Life is Good and Jonah is AWESOME, and why should he thank anyone but JONAH for that? makes me feel that I did everything right.


----------



## shouldigetacat (May 6, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> I don't need my animals to act grateful, nor do I seek it out. Honestly, I feel a little bit sad when they act grateful, b/c it means that they had a hard time in the past and I wish that were not the case. Jonah's complete and total belief that Life is Good and Jonah is AWESOME, and why should he thank anyone but JONAH for that? makes me feel that I did everything right.


I love this. It made me a wee bit teary, even.

Maybe the OP doesn't have too much experience with cats. I'll be honest, I used to be kind of intimidated by them. I always liked them, but let's be real - my friend's cats or my grandma's cat isn't going to treat me the same way they treat her. So I was under the impression that all cats were aloof all the time. Which is ignorant of me. I find cats very, very loyal in that regard. Even with their cattitude, they love their people in their own way and everyone else can go you-know-what.  There are exceptions, of course. 

I agree, the OP's focus on the gratitude thing is a little misplaced perhaps. Even my dog - he's my companion, my friend, and part of the family. Like Hoodmaiden said, I would be sad is he constantly felt the need to show me his gratitude - I don't expect that at all. I just want him to be happy and know he's loved and safe.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with everyone here. I have three cats and a dog. My dog is much more like a person and would sacrifice her own life for mine if it came down to it. If the cats could throw me under the bus to save themselves they would.

Not to say they arnt affectionate or love me but they show it way different. Two of the three are rescue cats. The one was picked up when she was a tiny baby, the other was a few months older. She is the more grateful of the two, she's more affectionate and seeks us out more, shows us she loves us etc. they are both still playful at once but my 6 year old cat sleeps most of the day. She has her playful moments of course but it's on her terms.

I agree you should wait for a dog. In the end you want something more out of a cat then it will provide and will be unhappy. No point getting an animal you don't want and giving it up again. No one wins in those situations.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Then why didn't you adopt that cat?


Sadly, it was ill. He was in quarantine with a couple of other cats to keep the others from being infected.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> Um . . . you may not want a cat. First, people like cats for many reasons, but no one stays playful their entire lives. Cats settle down and chill out as they get older. That doesn't mean that a cat who is into people won't always be into people--he will! And since he'll sleep all day when you're at work, he'll be ready to interact w/ you when he gets home.
> 
> But cats are not dogs--they aren't doing stuff "just cuz" they think you want them to do it. They have not been selectively bred for that. Cats are their own people, and folks who like cats APPRECIATE this about them. If you can't appreciate that, don't get a cat.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2012)

MowMow said:


> I have another question. Say you adopt said cat and live together for a little while and suddenly you move to a place that allows a dog? Will the cat get to stay or are you going to replace it with a dog? Cats can often live longer than dogs, this is a 12-20 year commitment. Are you willing to stick it out that long?


Of course I wouldn't give up on the cat after being together for a few years. I think it would be too much work raising a dog and a cat. Yes, I'm willing to commit to a cat as long as it lives. That's why I'm being so picky.


----------

